

The Bright Students Left Behind - qiqing
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-bright-students-left-behind-1440024541

======
Someone
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10096990](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10096990)

